

Show HN: Building Android Twitter App Using JavaScript - myrnm
http://www.firstamong.com/create-your-own-twitter-android-application-using-phonegap/

======
jnfr
FYI, you can do the same with WebMynd (YC08)! Built with the developer in
mind, we offer simple cross-platform app development with a less bloated API.
<http://www.webmynd.com>

~~~
myrnm
But phonegap is free and also supports cross platform

